# peach pit blank



## Gloon (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey everyone
Just wondering if anyone out there is making this type of blank commercially.  I made it a while back and honestly didn't think it would work at all given I don't have equipment for vacuum or pressure casting.
I've decided to give up on casting at least temporarily so if anyone had seen blanks like this for sale let me know please!


----------



## low_48 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just a tip on your lathe setup. That live center in the tail stock is not a match for the mandrel. Get a 60 degree center. Yours will quickly get a groove on the tip and ruin it. Sorry, can't help with the blank.


----------

